# Thanksgiving Prayer



## jujube (Nov 26, 2014)

We used to read this prayer by Maya Angelou every year at Thanksgiving.  It never gets old:

Father, Mother, God
Thank you for your presence during the hard and mean days.
For then we have you to lean upon.

Thank you for your presence during the bright and sunny days,
for then we can share that which we have with those who have less.

And thank you for your presence during the Holy Days, for then we are able
to celebrate you and our families and our friends. 

For those who have no voice, we ask you to speak.

For those who feel unworthy, we ask you to pour your love out in waterfalls of tenderness.

For those who live in pain, we ask you to bathe them in the river of your healing.

For those who are lonely, we ask you to keep them company.

For those who are depressed, we ask you to shower upon them the light of hope.

Dear Creator, You, the borderless sea of substance, we ask
you to give to all the world that which we need most -- Peace.

---Maya Angelou


----------

